# Export to JPG 2 MB or less



## crockny (Dec 22, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Windows 10 PC - Lightroom Classic CC

I'm trying to export to a jpeg to 2MB or a little less - I tried Limiting file size to 200,000 and it was a little over ... I tried limiting to 180,000 and it came up 11.4 MB!  I have no idea what I'm doing wrong ... any help would be appreciated.

I am checking the size by right-clicking properties on the file in it's actual position on the computer.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 22, 2017)

2 MB = 2,048 KB


----------



## Gnits (Dec 22, 2017)

If you use Photoshop 'Export As' feature, you will be able to vary the key variables and see the expected file size before committing to the export.

In this example, changing the quality(1) to 60% and pixel width (2)to 2000 pixels reduced the size from 27 Mb to 1.3 mb (3).

If you do not have Ps you will have to do a trial and error in Lr Export.   I have never been happy with how Lr works when setting a max output size.


----------



## crockny (Dec 22, 2017)

I never use PS for exporting or printing - I use LR ... will have to look into this if it can't be done in LR ... thanks!


----------



## Gnits (Dec 22, 2017)

crockny said:


> I never use PS for exporting or printing - I use LR ...



I use Lr 99% of the time.  The odd time it is useful to be aware of this function in Ps, either you want to interactively create a jpg /png, etc or you just happen to be working in Ps.




It is also useful to know you can set your default export settings in Ps Export Preferences , so you can do a quick Export As Jpg with minimum keystrokes.


----------



## Zenon (Dec 22, 2017)

I found that new Export As feature cropped my images a few times. For MetaData there are only choices for None or Copyright and Contact info. I find Save for Web Legacy is quicker and has more options. I as well have started using LR most of the time. Until about 6 months ago I still did export  sharpening for my hobby shots using PS.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 22, 2017)

Why are we suddenly talking about Photoshop? This is a Lightroom question and the Export dialog in Lightroom is perfectly adequate for this. You can set the maximum size in KB, but then of course you have to know that 2 MB = 2,048 KB, not 200,000 KB...


----------



## crockny (Dec 22, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Why are we suddenly talking about Photoshop? This is a Lightroom question and the Export dialog in Lightroom is perfectly adequate for this. You can set the maximum size in KB, but then of course you have to know that 2 MB = 2,048 KB, not 200,000 KB...



Ooops - I knew I shouldn't have dropped math in high school - thank you!


----------



## crockny (Dec 22, 2017)

How come if I set the limit at 2048 K the files come out various sizes under 2 MB?  These are large PSD files I'm exporting to jpgs ...


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2017)

crockny said:


> How come if I set the limit at 2048 K the files come out various sizes under 2 MB?  These are large PSD files I'm exporting to jpgs ...


The PSDs might be multi layers and uncompressed AND even 16bit color.  The JPEGs are going to be a (flattened) single layer, 8 bits of color and a lossy compressed file. Don't concern yourself with the size of the original, concern your self with exporting the best quality file that fits your size constraints. There are 12 levels of compression in the 0-100 quality range.  in the export "File settings" section, you "Limit the file size to nnnnKB" Lightroom will pick the compression level necessary to deliver the proper size export.


----------



## crockny (Dec 23, 2017)

clee01l said:


> The PSDs might be multi layers and uncompressed AND even 16bit color.  The JPEGs are going to be a (flattened) single layer, 8 bits of color and a lossy compressed file. Don't concern yourself with the size of the original, concern your self with exporting the best quality file that fits your size constraints. There are 12 levels of compression in the 0-100 quality range.  in the export "File settings" section, you "Limit the file size to nnnnKB" Lightroom will pick the compression level necessary to deliver the proper size export.


But what I'm saying is LR is not making a 2MB file even though I've limited file size to 2048 KB ... one file was around 1.40 MB and another 1.26 MB ... quality set at 100


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2017)

crockny said:


> But what I'm saying is LR is not making a 2MB file even though I've limited file size to 2048 KB ... one file was around 1.40 MB and another 1.26 MB ... quality set at 100


So, you have succeeded in .creating file less than 2MB (2048Kb)  Lossy compression always exists in JPEGs. It is the nature of the format Anything in LR with a Quality setting between 92 -100 is at a  compression level of 12 (the least compression available in the JPEG format.

There are many components that determine the size of the PSD. I listed them above. The JPEG is restricted to an 8 bit color, lossy compressed single (flat) layer image.  If you leave the "Limit the file size to nnnnKB" unchecked, Lightroom will still produce one file of 1.40 MB and another of 1.26 MB.


----------



## crockny (Dec 23, 2017)

I understand the PSDs are varying sizes and yes I have many layers, 16 bit.  So what you are saying is there is no way in LR to guarantee you are exporting a 2MB jpg ...


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2017)

crockny said:


> there is no way in LR to guarantee you are exporting a 2MB jpg ...


If you are using the maximum quality setting.  then the size of the compressed file is entirely determined by the compression algorithm.   What is so sacrosanct about 2MB?  The resulting exported JPEG still has the same number of pixels as the original. And that is the intention.  The size constraint is an outside artificial upper limit to probably meet some bandwidth limitation.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 23, 2017)

crockny said:


> I understand the PSDs are varying sizes and yes I have many layers, 16 bit. So what you are saying is there is no way in LR to guarantee you are exporting a 2MB jpg ...


No. This is the _*maximum*_ size, not the _*target*_ size. But why is that important? If Lightroom can produce a good quality JPEG with a size of only 1.4 MB, why would you want it to be bigger?


----------



## crockny (Dec 23, 2017)

Just trying to fulfill a request for a submission ...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 23, 2017)

crockny said:


> Just trying to fulfill a request for a submission ...


The submission requires an exact size?... That is foolish at best.


----------



## Gnits (Dec 23, 2017)

Can you post the actual submission request spec.  We may be able to provide a more focused answer. 

If an organisation is trying to limit the size of a submission it is best to specify the max pixels on the longest side and maybe a quality setting (say of 80%).


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2017)

crockny said:


> Just trying to fulfill a request for a submission ...


That request is the Maximum size accepted. You've met their requirements by producing a smaller file


----------



## crockny (Dec 25, 2017)

They accepted the smaller sizes ... they don't know what they are really asking for I guess ... thanks for your help!


----------



## backroadbob (Oct 12, 2019)

For all those that have heard of the magazine "Arizona Highways", they require a 2MB image to appear in their Photo of the Day and they really do know what they are asking for. Just a heads up


----------



## clee01l (Oct 12, 2019)

backroadbob said:


> For all those that have heard of the magazine "Arizona Highways", they require a 2MB image to appear in their Photo of the Day and they really do know what they are asking for. Just a heads up



From their submission page: “Files must be less than 2 MB.
Allowed file types: gif jpg jpeg png.” This requirement is probably to efficiently handle file transfer and is probably not that unreasonable, although sadly behind the technology of today’s high MP digital cameras and even phones. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

